# Victoria Custis



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

. Victoria....can I chalk that up as a win???


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If it makes you feel better, please do. 

DFrost


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

David Frost said:


> If it makes you feel better, please do.
> 
> DFrost


Feeling good or bad has nothing to do with anything at this point. Victoria has to make the call because she has us both figured out. She may not see locking the the the way others may see it.


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

Please explain.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is it called stuttering if you do it when typing ?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

hahhahahaha, I started to type that earlier this evening and then deleted it. And apparently, I have nothing better to do this evening but follow you around and comment on your posts.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

So far, I have seen 2 threads that have been hijacked and locked possibly due to this newbie. I guess I find it quite awkward to come here as a somewhat newbie myself, and try to earn everyone's respect, only to see some young "girl" come on here, start boasting about her nude modeling and other attributes and then proceed to try to get in between some of the top members by trying to make fun of them by making reference to " male dominance issues" as she calls them or whatever she thinks she was doing.

course, JMO, if it counts for anything. She doesn't impress me in the least, and so far has offered nothing of value. So in my eyes, David, she loses.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: She doesn't impress me in the least, and so far has offered nothing of value. 

Geeeeeeeeze. If we got rid of everyone that offered nothing of value, then all the ****ing lurkers would be gone.

I have said this before, I figure if you do not post at least once in a while, then **** off, you are gone, or you have to pay to stay on this forum.

Of course, I want my 20% when this becomes policy.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I may not have anything to contribute most of the time, but at least I'm amusing when I'm being obnoxious! Oh and it took me almost a year to be a regular obnoxious poster.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Laney Rein said:


> So far, I have seen 2 threads that have been hijacked and locked possibly due to this newbie. I guess I find it quite awkward to come here as a somewhat newbie myself, and try to earn everyone's respect, only to see some young "girl" come on here, _*start boasting about her nude modeling *_and other attributes and then proceed to try to get in between some of the top members by trying to make fun of them by making reference to " male dominance issues" as she calls them or whatever she thinks she was doing.
> 
> course, JMO, if it counts for anything. She doesn't impress me in the least, and so far has offered nothing of value. So in my eyes, David, she loses.



OK!!!! someone has been lacking in performing their duties when this particular bit of intresting information was divulged to the general workingdog area......Ashley????? you couldnt have called me in for this ?


I mean GHEEZZZZ GIRL....that was a topicwreck waiting to happen and I didnt even get to participate!

I take one day of to deal with life in general and I miss out on all the good stuff #-o


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

I think most everyone on here are a peck of pricks with no life or anything better to do than amuse themselves at the expense of lurkers or newbies or pet people who manage to get in. When in total boredom, there is always some stupid pointless thread generated that will rage on for days.
I browse here because every now and again there is some intelligent discussions made by real handlers and trainers that useful information can be gleaned upon. Otherwise,t his place is really a combative and often times ridiculous community. But hey, in this cyber world anyone can be virtually anyone or thing right?:roll:
Have at it :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Kerry Foose said:


> I think most everyone on here are a peck of pricks with no life or anything better to do than amuse themselves at the expense of lurkers or newbies or pet people who manage to get in. When in total boredom, there is always some stupid pointless thread generated that will rage on for days.
> I browse here because every now and again there is some intelligent discussions made by real handlers and trainers that useful information can be gleaned upon. Otherwise,t his place is really a combative and often times ridiculous community. But hey, in this cyber world anyone can be virtually anyone or thing right?:roll:
> Have at it :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Does this mean you don't like my booze thread?[-X


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

=D> cheers!


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

Nude modeling is something I'm not sure I'm suited towards. Ugly people have been known to crack mirros, but I might crack pencils and easels. 8-[


----------



## Aaron Myracle (May 2, 2011)

Victoria Custis said:


> Nude modeling is something I'm not sure I'm suited towards. Ugly people have been known to crack mirros, but I might crack pencils and easels. 8-[


Wow. That hideous, huh?

Oh well, at least the dogs don't mind.


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank goodness. :-D

Now, Don...you've heard the expression "takes one to know one".

Well, if there's one thing I know it's lonely people who have rich fantasy lives. And you, my friend, are a lonely guy with a rich fantasy life. I would have suggested you write novels about romanticized mountain-man caricatures, but you beat me to it. They're about yourself...and it's on the internet.

Give me one of those hard stares. It makes he hot.

Now everyone keep in mind, he started this.


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

Enough about my turn-ons...

What's the deal with you and the old grizzled veteran copper? Are you guys gooing to be all awkward around eachother now? Gonna look down as you pass eachother in the hallway? Mutter to yourselves: "Pff...he doesn't bother me."

I hope not. You guys could be buddies if you tried.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Victoria Custis said:


> Now, Don...you've heard the expression "takes one to know one".
> 
> Well, if there's one thing I know it's lonely people who have rich fantasy lives. And you, my friend, are a lonely guy with a rich fantasy life.


Holy shit....you are one rude person Victoria. 

First you bash pitbulls, then you bash the Mondio National Champion, then you bash an excellent decoy, and then give Don and David a bunch of shit. Yep, you have made your mark here for sure. 

If you don't have any good dog info to offer then go chafe some skin on your bike.


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

I feel like I'm surrounded by a bunch of mall cops. 

Does anyone *else* feel like giving me specific instructions in an exasperated tone? This is the place, apparently.

"Miss, if you don't keep your voice down in The Gap, I'm going to have to ask you to leave. Ok, that's it, missy. You're out of here! No, you're not walking through JC Penny to get to your car, you're using that exit _right over there!"_

Been there, done that.


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

How many times do I have to say it? I _CAN'T _RIDE BIKES! So there's no reason for me to even _own_ one.


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think anyone should be singled out for giving an opinion. Live and le live I say


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

:wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGw2y_EYVRE


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm going to say this once...the topic of my psoriasis is off limits.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You seem to be a fairly flakey ass. GET IT ? FLAKEY ? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought this place was supposed to be moderated.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

It is.

DFrost


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Victoria, being loney has to be kept in perspective. A person can be loney in the midst of a crowd yet not be loney when there is no one around. Just depends on how you look at it.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Victoria,

This place is moderated, and they all do a great job. 

Maybe if you moderated yourself a bit, you would not need their assistance.


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

Don, very true.

Carol, stop following me around. I don't know why you're such a lickspittle to internet authority, but don't involve me! I don't believe I've ever said anything about you.


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

That was harsh. I'm sorry, Carol.

If you'd like to post a video too, I can help by pointing out things to work on. That's all I really want to do anyway is help.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

No thanks, I don't do dock diving. 

(don't apologize when you are just being a smartass either, there is no need)

Oh yeah....make no mistake....I am not following you....I am following Don.....since he is so lonely I figured he needed a friend.....:roll::roll:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

jason farrish said:


> I don't think anyone should be singled out for giving an opinion. Live and le live I say


Victoria wrote in her intro...


> Look forward to learning a bit more about other training styles too.


One must read and observe to meet this goal. If she had written in her intro that she is here to create drama then I could see your point.


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

Howard,

I was really hoping for that too. Learning.

But, for example, people aren't telling why that Rogue dog looked skittish. Everyone is just ripping on my dock diving and psoriasis and telling me how hard it is to become a champion. 

Skittish is skittish. I don't care where it happens or with what breed or how many trophies are supposed to say otherwise.

I'm just hearing a lot about how the rules of dog behavior are different when bite suits are involved. I'm waiting for a good reason. I'm open for it. But I'm still waiting.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Drama?.....

I believe your question was answered regarding the dog. How do you figure it's a rogue? That's a huge stretch and the definition definately doesn't match your description.


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

No.........?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

Howard Knauf said:


> Drama?.....
> 
> I believe your question was answered regarding the dog. How do you figure it's a rogue? That's a huge stretch and the definition definately doesn't match your description.


I think Rogue was his name. And the answers stunk. An answer which matches what's in flippin video right before us...that would be a little better.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

And if you're just learning about behavior, how do you get off calling the dog skittish. You have too much to learn to make judgements like that.


----------



## Victoria Custis (Apr 5, 2011)

Skittish in the moment I'm talking about. Not saying he's some sort of wreck in day to day life.

Maybe you could help sort this out.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Victoria Custis said:


> I think Rogue was his name. And the answers stunk. An answer which matches what's in flippin video right before us...that would be a little better.


 Apparently you already know the answer since you say the responses stink.

Once again...you say you are new to the behavior game, and that you have trained nothing but a dog to jump into the water. Be a good newbie and sit back and read some of the thousands of threads already posted concerning things that interest you. They archive them here ya know.=D>

I have it on good authority that you are put in time out. LMAO. Now's a good time to brush up before coming back.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Victoria won't be able to reply here. Sorry.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Victoria won't be able to reply here. Sorry.



Buzzkill!!:-D


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Victoria won't be able to reply here. Sorry.


Such a shame..:mrgreen:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Awww, I missed it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Awww, I missed it.




It's OK. You can say what you think Victoria would have said, and we can all rate you, 1 to 10, for accuracy .... for depth .... for understanding of dock-diving and all that goes with it.

:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

"Depth."

"Dock-diving."


Get it?



Ah-hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> It's OK. You can say what you think Victoria would have said, and we can all rate you, 1 to 10, for accuracy .... for depth .... for understanding of dock-diving and all that goes with it.
> 
> :lol:



My guess is that she's a psychiatrist...never gave a straight answer and always avoided questions. I miss "Chaos" the long haired GSD.


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> "Depth."
> 
> "Dock-diving."
> 
> ...


lol...too funny


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

ok color me stupid but what the hell is dockdiving ? and what is its purpose ?


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

what happened here


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't forget distance. It's the dock divers' equivalent to the men with big guns theory.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thomas Jones said:


> what happened here



a trainwreck of victorian proportians :lol: conny cleared the track tho....everyone can come out of hiding now !


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> a trainwreck of victorian proportians :lol: conny cleared the track tho....everyone can come out of hiding now !



Nice one.

Connie is the Dudley-Do-Right of the WDF.:-D


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> ok color me stupid but what the hell is dockdiving ? and what is its purpose ?


 my interpretation...

a "dock" is aligned next to a raised up pool. The "handler" throws a toy out into the pool. Dog dives into pool to get toy and is rated on how far he/she jumps. Point being to get the dog to jump the farthest out into the water.

Until recently, I didn't know that had been made into competition. I thought it was just a fun thing to try at a dog show or. if you are lucky enough to have a real dock and pond at home, a way to cool off on a hot summer day...:-k


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alice Bezemer said:


> a trainwreck of* victorian *proportians!




LOL!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Alice Bezemer said:


> ok color me stupid but what the hell is dockdiving ? and what is its purpose ?


You throw a toy and the dog jumps off the dock to get it. Based on distance.
(NOT knocking ALL dock divers, just the crusty, ooops I mean Custis ones) 

WOO HOO!!! It's JUST like BITEWORK, dontcha know?!?! LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL!
Ok let's discuss the dynamics of dock diving and how to get more distance out of your pooch. I'm going to suggest we go all Wiley Coyote on it and strap a rocket to its ass...but that's me.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL!
> Ok let's discuss the dynamics of dock diving and how to get more distance out of your pooch. I'm going to suggest we go all Wiley Coyote on it and strap a rocket to its ass...but that's me.


YES!!!!!

Don't forget the ACME cannon........


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LOL!
> Ok let's discuss the dynamics of dock diving and how to get more distance out of your pooch. I'm going to suggest we go all Wiley Coyote on it and strap a rocket to its ass...but that's me.


LOL...maybe Victoria can try that out for us and report back\\/


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

mine dives off the dock everytime I throw something in the pond. He jumps way out there too


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Thomas Jones said:


> mine dives off the dock everytime I throw something in the pond. He jumps way out there too


 Enter that pooch!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Enter that pooch!


I believe the correct terminology is "mutt"......according to the expert that is no longer with us. :-\":-D:-D


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Anyone else get the feeling Victoria is yet another incarnation of an ex member prankster poster kind of a guy?


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

how could the mods check and see if you really used your real first and last name.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Jones said:


> how could the mods check and see if you really used your real first and last name.


We have super powers. We use them when it appears to be called for.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, I missed it all again. Ok, since "I" started this thread, lock this one. It was named Victoria Custis anyways. :grin:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yep, will do if it stays open it will get even nuttier (is that a word?) than it already is.


----------

